# Yassmaster



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jun 26, 2022)

So here I come again with a build report disclaimer: 

I didn't post this here with the intent to offend you.   If you find atheist pro lgbtq+ content offensive move along. I have a non binary friend in the film industry, makeup artist, who defaces goodwill donated religious art. The pieces became popular so they made them into stickers. I just enjoyed them enough that I put them on a few enclosures to celebrate pride. I'll go gutshots first. 

Madbean boom boom makes for a mean little brassmaster.  I enjoy the fuzzdog version that I have already built but the extra control and smaller box means it might actually leave the house with me. Root beer powder coat looks surprisingly good.  Who'd have thought I needed brown glitter this whole time?







I liked how the yassmaster turned out so much I put another drag Jesus on this son of ben that I had lazily labeled "BPA."  The sticker doesn't look as good on the orange but the guy I gave the benson to loves it. Though I gifted it out, I'll probably make another eventually.  I just thought his hot rod deluxe needed a little something.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 26, 2022)

Love it! The sticker is rad!
Got a boomboom in my PCB pile that I want to build asap to replace my Hiero BEAD (my absolute favorite fuzz for bass, but they’re hard to come by now and I want to retire it to recording-only) on my bass board. You using it for guitar or for bass?


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jun 26, 2022)

Bass but I have played my tele into it and it's also excellent. About to sit down with the bass vi right now.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 26, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> About to sit down with the bass vi right now.


that’s the ticket right there! A Brassmaster, a VI, and a Wah is an easy way for me to lose dozens of hours messing around with Soft Machine style fusion improvs
The strangle switch, as I’m sure you know, tends to act almost as a “clean switch” with most fuzzes, but I’ve found that in the case of Brassmasters, the strange switch on and the tone rolled to 50% gives an incredibly pronounced octave effect beyond even the extreme octaving that the Brassmaster is infamous for.


----------



## dawson (Jun 26, 2022)

Damn, Jesus- lookin' good!


----------



## DAJE (Jun 26, 2022)

They look great. 

As an Australian my first thought was "Why is someone making a pedal that refers to Yass?"

(It's a small town on the country's busiest interstate highway, familiar to anyone who's traveled by road between Melbourne and Sydney &/or Canberra.)


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jun 26, 2022)

DAJE said:


> They look great.
> 
> As an Australian my first thought was "Why is someone making a pedal that refers to Yass?"
> 
> (It's a small town on the country's busiest interstate highway, familiar to anyone who's traveled by road between Melbourne and Sydney &/or Canberra.)


I have actually traveled by tourbus through all three.  No recollection of Yass though.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 26, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> I have actually traveled by tourbus through all three.  No recollection of Yass though.


You traveled by _tourbus_? Of course my thought was DMMs


----------



## DAJE (Jun 26, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> I have actually traveled by tourbus through all three.  No recollection of Yass thougI


Must have been distracted by rock star shenanigans.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jun 26, 2022)

Yeah come to think of it, I may have been a 19 year old nw American beer snob suddenly allowed to have all the sheaf and VB I could get my hands on. That trip likely shaved a few years of my life expectancy.  I'm no rockstar though, it was a >100 piece orchestra. Tourbusses.


----------



## andare (Jun 27, 2022)

Sheaf? VB?


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jun 27, 2022)

andare said:


> Sheaf? VB?


----------



## andare (Jun 27, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> View attachment 27817View attachment 27818


And here I was, thinking of all kinds of slang for typical entertainment musicians long for when they're on the road...


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jun 27, 2022)

Oh we got into that too. My buddy bought the absolute worst weed I've ever seen on the beach in Byron Bay.


----------



## DAJE (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm no beer snob but we have much better beers than VB here. Sort of like Fosters: no one here drinks that.


----------



## szukalski (Jun 27, 2022)

Drag Jesus looks great! As long as he's happy, then rock the frock!


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jun 27, 2022)

VB tastes better when on a new hemisphere and you're under the legal age at home.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 27, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> Oh we got into that too. My buddy bought the absolute worst weed I've ever seen on the beach in Byron Bay.


Your buddy was sold kelp...


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jun 27, 2022)

Impossible, kelp is green.


----------



## fig (Jun 27, 2022)

He looks ready for a night out -saving souls, breaking hearts, and kicking-ass.

I’ll have to drag out my “sea_weed_” saga one day. Man, that was 50 years ago!


----------



## mybud (Jun 27, 2022)

fig said:


> He looks ready for a night out -saving souls, breaking hearts, and kicking-ass.
> 
> I’ll have to drag out my “sea_weed_” saga one day. Man, that was 50 years ago!


Oh please Tim, enlighten us (verily, even my tenterhooks are on tenterhooks).


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jun 27, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Love it! The sticker is rad!
> Got a boomboom in my PCB pile that I want to build asap to replace my Hiero BEAD (my absolute favorite fuzz for bass, but they’re hard to come by now and I want to retire it to recording-only) on my bass board. You using it for guitar or for bass?



I wasn't familiar with the bead. Apparently the v.3 has an lpf with internal trimmer on the clean blend.   That sounds like a pretty great idea.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jul 31, 2022)

So I've had some full volume rehearsals since I posted this and I felt a little update might be useful. I thought my favorite octave fuzz was the fuzzy fox, I even built up a second pcb with the mids mod toggle (awesome) but in real life context I actually struggled with getting a sound i was happy with. So that might end up a studio piece because I threw this yassmaster in its place this afternoon and my band mates were stoked. I think we all agreed that the fox was the cooler sound by itself but Chris Squire was not wrong about this circuit. It cuts well without losing all your thickness or sounding overly sharp. 

I'm tempted to try adding a clean blend to the modded fuzzy fox, I think fuzzdog even has a blender based on the brassmaster. Hmmmmmm....


----------



## HamishR (Aug 1, 2022)

DAJE said:


> They look great.
> 
> As an Australian my first thought was "Why is someone making a pedal that refers to Yass?"
> 
> (It's a small town on the country's busiest interstate highway, familiar to anyone who's traveled by road between Melbourne and Sydney &/or Canberra.)


I thought exactly the same thing! I lived in Canberra for a while as a kid and one of my friends from that time now lives in Yass. Last time I went to Canberra we drove through Goulburn and I had forgotten how freakin cold it can get there!


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 2, 2022)

Yup, the Brass Blender at Fuzzdog. Wanted one of those for eons...

Yass, been there done that.


----------

